# Drip tips



## hands (2/9/15)

Had some time to burn in the shop today and made these

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/9/15)

They look awesome! Quality drips tips rock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (2/9/15)

damn @hands you are brilliant

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZK1 (2/9/15)

What did you make them on?


----------



## hands (2/9/15)

i used a little hobby lathe


----------



## Ravynheart (2/9/15)

What are they made from?


----------



## Twisper (2/9/15)

Nice work @hands, as always....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (2/9/15)

im impressed by your work @hands . nicely done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (2/9/15)

Ravynheart said:


> What are they made from?


acrylic, corian bone and aluminium


----------



## Ravynheart (2/9/15)

hands said:


> acrylic, corian bone and aluminium


They are absolutely beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (11/9/15)

Had some more time to play with tips

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## DoubleD (11/9/15)

hands said:


> Had some more time to play with tips
> View attachment 35454
> View attachment 35455
> View attachment 35456
> ...



Those are beautiful, I'm loving the white one the most

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/9/15)

Nougat one rocks my world.!!!


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (11/9/15)

hands said:


> Had some more time to play with tips
> View attachment 35454
> View attachment 35455
> View attachment 35456
> ...


How in hell you do that?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/15)

kev mac said:


> How in hell you do that?


He uses his hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DougP (11/9/15)

Carefully

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/9/15)

Awesome @hands 
I also like the white one
So beautiful!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (11/9/15)

The colored ones look much better when you move them around than they do in the pic

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (12/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> He uses his hands


Guess I asked for that!


----------



## DougP (12/9/15)

Okay dunno if I missed this back in post

Can we buy from you.
I luv the red and black one

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (12/9/15)

Awesome work @hands .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (12/9/15)

DougP said:


> I luv the red and black one


I will have a vendor section soon and will have some of my creations for sale when i have one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## hands (30/9/15)

i call this one the pillars of creation

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## DoubleD (30/9/15)

hands said:


> i call this one the pillars of creation
> View attachment 36356


Damm that's gorgeous dude! 

Edit : Looks like a galaxy ......The Galatica!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (30/9/15)

hands said:


> pillars of creation


Very fitting name

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (30/9/15)

your creations are very beautiful but can you do wide bore with the same aesthetics... If so my order is in!?.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (30/9/15)

lived poe but bg2 was more engaging


----------



## hands (30/9/15)



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/15)

brilliant work @hands 
we need to see some wide bore options and also let us know where can place our orders

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (1/10/15)

Sprint said:


> lived poe but bg2 was more engaging


and in english?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (1/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> let us know where can place our orders


as soon as my vendor section is open

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hands (9/10/15)

I had some time to play with African wattle burl and Corian.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/15)

hands said:


> I had some time to play with African wattle burl and Corian.
> View attachment 36838


Absolutely stunning! Like the wood

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (10/10/15)

Corian and sterling silver. the little silver ring looks cute

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## kimbo (10/10/15)

hands said:


> Corian and sterling silver. the little silver ring looks cute
> View attachment 36870


oh WoW very nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

